# Vodka Pie



## mish (Jan 25, 2006)

*Vodka Pie*

1/2 cup chopped red onion
1 cup chopped fresh mushrooms of choice
3 slices prosciutto, chopped
4 ounces vodka
4 tablespoons butter
1 cup heavy cream
1 1/2 cups tomato sauce

Melt butter in skillet. Add red onion, mushrooms, & prosciutto. Saute for 2-4 minutes. Add vodka and continue to saute until vodka is reduced. Add tomato sauce & heavy cream. Saute for additional 4-5 minutes. Cool down for about 5 minutes. Ladel over pizza dough and bake.

Use your favorite pizza dough recipe or a prepared pizza shell and adjust cooking time and temperature.


----------



## Erik (Jan 25, 2006)

Definitely sounds like a winner!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 25, 2006)

Oh lord!!! This is pure trouble!!


----------



## mish (Jan 25, 2006)

For even more trouble, LOL, since it reminded me so much of penne in vodka cream sauce, I may try adding this sauce to baked penne/ziti...maybe adding some peas.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 25, 2006)

Now, it sounds good, but i'd drink vodka first and then just have the rest of the pie.


----------



## mish (Jan 25, 2006)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> Now, it sounds good, but i'd drink vodka first and then just have the rest of the pie.


 
I like the way you cook, Charlie.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 25, 2006)

Practice, a lot of practice.


----------

